# Billy gets his puppy show cut..opinions?



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

*One more*


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Looks like a good start! But he needs more growth on his legs and top knot but so far so good!


----------



## bamsd619 (Apr 9, 2009)

Good start overall! I know grooming show dogs is challenging but looks good and you should be proud!! Here are a few things to keep in mind or future grooms:

1. Don't scissor the legs too much. You want to give them a little shape, however the hocks are to be nice and full. 

2. I would let the neck hair grow and also let the sided of the jack fill out more. When you spray up you can use that hair to create a "full look."

3. Let the tail grow out.

4. For all my show poodles, a complete bath (lots of conditioner) each week. Clean hair promotes hair growth. 

Have fun and good luck


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you for your honest, good critique. I will keep these things in mind.

I will probably be off for a few days. We lost Billy's future mate, Carly, a little while ago. She ran under my brother-in-laws truck while he was driving up our driveway and was severely injured in her pelvic area. I had to make the heart wrenching decision to put her down......:weep: It will take my husband and I a while to get over loosing her.


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

:crying:Oh Spoospirit I am SOOOOO sorry for your loss. What a dreadfull decision to have to make.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

omg im so sorry for you loss.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

as promiced i had a go at playing with billys photo


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Im sorry to hear that. I hope for the best and know that must of been soo hard. What a day today has been, it just keeps getting worse.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Weekly washing and grooming is a must when growing coat. Im assuming he was trimmed off cause the coat is pretty short. Definately do not touch the topknot or the neck and down the back pack. Personally for now I would only trim the backend leaving the rest to grow. All of the coat will seem forever to grow but once it does start it grows quickly.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_You are right. A few months back I wasn't thinking show so my sister and I scissored all the 'fuzz' on him including his TK. I sure wish we hadn't done that now. However, it is coming in denser and looks good when I can get it blown out straight. I didn't touch anything in the mane and TK area in the last couple of clippings. We only have a four months to get him grown back out so I hope it grows quickly.

Billy is bathed, conditioned, and never brushed without a spray in conditioner every week. He is also shaved after every week because I use a number 10 on him. I don't have enough experience to use a number 30 yet._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

newpoodlemum said:


> as promiced i had a go at playing with billys photo


_Well, that is what we're praying for! I hope he will grow that much in the next four months. If we hadn't scissored him earlier, he would be about there.

Thank you for taking the time to do that. It's neat to see what he might look like when grown out._


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _Well, that is what we're praying for! I hope he will grow that much in the next four months. If we hadn't scissored him earlier, he would be about there.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to do that. It's neat to see what he might look like when grown out._


Billy And Enzo have the same problem " need to grow more hair " lol Once he gets a longer coat then you can scissor him. We wont be cutting Enzo for 2 months.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I HEAR YOU!! If I hadn't scissored him earlier, I would have been way ahead of the game by now. RATS!! LOL_


----------



## SophieGirl (Jul 17, 2009)

It looks like your off to a good start. He looks great. Letting his hair grow out some would be good. but i think you have the main idea. I am kinda in the same boat. just starting to show and really no one around me to mentor in that area. i know what they should look like but as far as getting to that point is another story.  I like brushing up the picture looks like. good Job


----------

